# Wood Species Identification



## JIMMIEM (Apr 4, 2010)

Would like help identifying the wood species in the attached pictures. All 3 pictures are from the same bedroom set.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

It sure looks like pecan to me. Can you get a shot of the bare wood anywhere on the dresser? Maybe on a drawer side?


----------



## JIMMIEM (Apr 4, 2010)

*Wood Species Id*

Here are shots of the drawer sides. They have a clear finish.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

The drawer sides are oak, but the face panels are pecan.
Herb


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Herb Stoops said:


> The drawer sides are oak, but the face panels are pecan.
> Herb


right again....
or the panels are Rosewood...


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

I _really_ like your drawer pulls, Jim!
They compliment the lines of the cabinet nicely.
Sort of an Oriental style to them?


----------



## JIMMIEM (Apr 4, 2010)

My wife has the eye for decorating. Way back when it was Oriental. After vacationing in the South West we're on to Mission style


----------



## JIMMIEM (Apr 4, 2010)

*Wood Species*

Next question. Based on what you see what wood(s) would you use to make some new drawer fronts. Some of you had mentioned that Hickory could be used. I can't find a local Pecan supplier but have found one on-line. My concern is that if I order it on-line I'm not sure what I'll get. I do have a local supplier that has Hickory, and if it will work I can bring some pictures to find a good grain match. Rosewood?
Thank You.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

look at sheets of veneer...


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Stick486 said:


> look at sheets of veneer...


The colors on that pallete are terrible, Stick.:no:

Herb


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Herb Stoops said:


> The colors on that pallete are terrible, Stick.:no:
> 
> Herb


UT-oh....


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Not your fault, It is hard to get good representative color palettes of woods. 

Herb


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Herb Stoops said:


> Not your fault, It is hard to get good representative color palettes of woods.
> 
> Herb


oh the value of sun lit polarized photographs...


----------



## normie2 (Feb 14, 2010)

What about the face frames? Would hickory match close enough?


----------



## john60 (Aug 30, 2014)

Hardwood grades do not list Pecan, I t is listed in Hickory


----------



## rwl7532 (Sep 8, 2011)

The tell tale pecan black spots can be duplicated by flecks of black paint. Only by stripping the finish can you be certain.


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

rwl7532 said:


> The tell tale pecan black spots can be duplicated by flecks of black paint. Only by stripping the finish can you be certain.


hey Ralph.... are you saying that those spots are typical of pecan? Do you happen to know what they are or caused by?


----------



## forsey (Nov 18, 2012)

Looks like ramon to me.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

rwl7532 said:


> The tell tale pecan black spots can be duplicated by flecks of black paint. Only by stripping the finish can you be certain.


I was going to mention that too, but didn't know if I was just seeing spots or if they were actually there. See spots all the time lately. HAHAHA
Herb


----------



## rwl7532 (Sep 8, 2011)

TwoSkies57 said:


> hey Ralph.... are you saying that those spots are typical of pecan? Do you happen to know what they are or caused by?


I noticed the black spots and I have furniture at home that have had that treatment so the wood looks like a different species. In other words it is a deception. But I am at a loss at remembering exactly what species truly has black spots naturally. Since others suggested pecan I just went along with that. But the important take away is black spots are natural or not. If they sand away when the finish is stripped no telling what wood it is. I tried Google to find the definitive answer but found nothing.


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Sometimes the black spots are added to older pieces when they are refinished and they are called fly speck. Some woods do at times show black specs naturally and among them are species of Pecan/Hickory. I say Pecan/Hickory because they are closely related. Hickory nuts are a smaller version of the Pecan, usually smaller with a thicker shell and more pith between the kernels of the nut. I like Hickory nuts because the meat seams to be sweeter than Pecans and hate them because it is harder to get the meat and it is much smaller.

The first 2 pictures are of the same piece and show more of the black speck but that is probably because of the lighting between pictures. I would say the furniture was sold as having a "Pecan Finish" because of the color and grain. If you look at furniture adds you will notice many of the adds do not say what type of wood the furniture is built from but say "______ Finish" because they used a finish on a cheaper wood to make it look more like the expensive and more desirable variety of wood. That is not to say the piece of furniture is not well built but that it was built with more readily available materials.


----------



## rwl7532 (Sep 8, 2011)

What type of wood is this ? *PIC*
Where the last entry: "I'd guess "fly speck" cherry"


----------



## tacomamacxtech (Mar 31, 2009)

It is also called Peckey Pecan because of the holes. Google "Peckey Pecan" and you will find a ton of pictures and suppliers!
The quality of the piece is very good due to the use of oak in the drawers and dovetailing. 
If it has dust panels between the drawers, it is an excellent piece. The dust panels kept the dust created from the drawers sliding and creating wood dust if the rails were not waxed!
Joe


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

TwoSkies57 said:


> hey Ralph.... are you saying that those spots are typical of pecan? Do you happen to know what they are or caused by?


The spots may be pecan scab disease caused by fungus or cankers disease...
once a tree(S) is infected it is logged to prevent spreading... once those spots show up on the leaves and fruit the fungal growth is pretty well advanced, the fruit isn't marketable any longer and it is a real bear to restore the tree to good health... hence the logging and the black spots in the wood...


----------



## JIMMIEM (Apr 4, 2010)

tacomamactech said:


> It is also called Peckey Pecan because of the holes. Google "Peckey Pecan" and you will find a ton of pictures and suppliers!
> The quality of the piece is very good due to the use of oak in the drawers and dovetailing.
> If it has dust panels between the drawers, it is an excellent piece. The dust panels kept the dust created from the drawers sliding and creating wood dust if the rails were not waxed!
> Joe


There are dust panels between all the drawers. My wife picked out the furniture just before we got married. High-end furniture store where the interior decorators spent their customer's $$$. In hindsight we've been very satisfied with the furniture.....guess you do get what you pay for.


----------



## schnewj (Nov 18, 2013)

JIMMIEM said:


> .....guess you do get what you pay for.


True for everything, tools, furniture, clothes...as my ex used to say, "friends don't let friends buy particle board". Good furniture will last a lifetime if you take care of it. Cheap furniture is just that, cheap! It will fall apart no matter what you do.


----------



## neville9999 (Jul 22, 2010)

Sorry Mike but no one would use face timber for the drawer sides, I would not, its a very nice piece by the way and it looks like Australian Cedar which is a very beautiful wood that is scarce today, a slow growing wood that was cut down in great numbers in the WW2 and the wood was used for Mosquito Bombers due to that fantastic plane being made out of wood so no doubt that the Mosquito's brilliant speed came from the lightness of the Australian Cedar that was used to make it, I was looking for some Hickory and gave up, there are so many Hickories that I would never be able to get any of the ones that were used for golf clubs, no one imports Hickory into Australia except as axe and tool handles, so no sawn wood has ever been here, so no chance I would ever know which Hickory it was in a tool handle anyway or if that Hickory was ever used for Golf Clubs, Pecan is a Hickory, if anyone can say which Hickories were used in Golf Clubs then do, problem is that I would not be able to get any anyway, or if I did, then get some more the same if it was OK for the task. Its a problem that I can never solve. N


----------



## JIMMIEM (Apr 4, 2010)

Yup, this stuff is still in great shape. All joints are as tight now as when they were new. I guess I should listen to my wife more.


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Great range of information. Thank you all...

bill


----------



## JIMMIEM (Apr 4, 2010)

I called the manufacturer. A rep told me to check for a model number stamped on the back of the furniture. None there. Told me to send pictures and they would check through old catalogues and try to identify the species. Stay tuned. I apologize if I took up a lot of you folks' time but I thought it would be a slam dunk for you.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

" I guess I should listen to my wife more."
*shock!*
Bite your tongue, Man; men have been flogged for those kinds of revolutionary ideas.

Heresy...from the Latin _ Her say_
...Heresy is any provocative belief or theory that is strongly at variance with established beliefs or customs. A heretic is a proponent of such claims or beliefs.


----------



## JIMMIEM (Apr 4, 2010)

Well maybe just a little bit more.


----------



## JIMMIEM (Apr 4, 2010)

I sent a email to the manufacturer requesting info on the wood species. This was the response.
"This group is made of Primareva veneers, virola, maple and pecan exposed solids." 
Are the drawer sides virola?


----------



## JIMMIEM (Apr 4, 2010)

JIMMIEM said:


> Would like help identifying the wood species in the attached pictures. All 3 pictures are from the same bedroom set.


I sent a email to the manufacturer requesting info on the wood species. This was the response.
"This group is made of Primareva veneers, virola, maple and pecan exposed solids." 
Are the drawer sides virola?


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

can I have one more picture???...
take a picture of the dresser's side and a drawer front w/ the grain going in the same direction for both...
try to limit the glare and incandescent/florescent lighting please...

*Virola...* virola
I didn't see any...

the drawer sides are oak...
the drawer fronts are Pecan...

*WTB the panels are Primavera Veneer...*

An interesting fact about *Primavera Veneer* (also known as Prima Vera): The sap of this tree rises and falls with the phases of the moon, which is what happens in temperate zones. When the trees are cut they will wait until the "Dark of the Moon" when the sap content is down to keep the lumber safe from insect attack.

*Prima Vera* is found in Central America. It is also known as durango, palo blanco, san juan and roble.

Primavera Wood Veneer,Durango,Palo Blanco,Marfim,White Mahogany,Primavera,Copal

*Characteristics....*
*Color/Appearance:* Usually ranges from a pale cream color to a golden yellow. Color tends to darken and redden with age. Can exhibit a ribbon-like chatoyant grain pattern similar to quartersawn Sapele.
*Grain/Texture:* Grain usually ranges from straight to slightly interlocked. Medium texture and medium sized pores, with a naturally high luster.
*Workability: *Although Primavera frequently has interlocked and irregular grain, it is overall quite easy to work: most likely on account of its rather low density compared to other hardwoods. It does, however, have a moderate blunting effect on cutting edges, so carbide tools are recommended. Primavera also tends to split when nailed or screwed, so pilot holes are recommended despite the wood’s softness. Turns, glues, stains, and finishes well.
*Common Uses:* Veneer, furniture, cabinetry, and interior trim.
*Comments:* Primavera looks similar to a number of other wood species, such as Ceylon Satinwood, and is sometimes also referred to as “White Mahogany.”
*Related Species:* None available.


----------



## JIMMIEM (Apr 4, 2010)

Stick486 said:


> can I have one more picture???...
> take a picture of the dresser's side and a drawer front w/ the grain going in the same direction for both...
> try to limit the glare and incandescent/florescent lighting please...
> 
> ...


Do you want me to remove a drawer and stand it on its side so its grain runs vertically and stand it right beside the end panel??


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

JIMMIEM said:


> Do you want me to remove a drawer and stand it on its side so its grain runs vertically and stand it right beside the end panel??


yes, please... 
do two drawers if you like...


----------



## JIMMIEM (Apr 4, 2010)

Stick486 said:


> yes, please...
> do two drawers if you like...


Will do. Starting to lose daylight now. I'll do it tomorrow AM when I can use more natural light and try and avoid the use of the camera flash and glare. Stay tuned.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

JIMMIEM said:


> Will do. Starting to lose daylight now. I'll do it tomorrow AM when I can use more natural light and try and avoid the use of the camera flash and glare. Stay tuned.


is this where I say roger. wilco, standing by???

if the weather breaks I'm heading back into the mountains for 2 days and nights...


----------



## JIMMIEM (Apr 4, 2010)

Stick486 said:


> is this where I say roger. wilco, standing by???
> 
> if the weather breaks I'm heading back into the mountains for 2 days and nights...


Affirmative!!!! Be careful in the mountains. I'll be here when you get back.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

JIMMIEM said:


> Affirmative!!!! Be careful in the mountains. I'll be here when you get back.


T storm in progress...
won't be going back into the mountains tonight....


----------

